# Different coloured feet?



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

So recently (is in about four hours ago) we had gotten a new addition to the family, and that addition being a cockatiel. He's rather bitey right now and is sat up high in our front room (unlike my own birds, which are in my room lest they are taken out for a flight. This one is my mom's). Unfortunately, he doesn't have a name yet as he just arrived, but we'll soon decide on what we're going to call him as he calms down.

Now, on to the point of this post, and if you've read the title and description, you'd already know what's up.
I will post images if it's requested, but the cockatiel's talons are completely mismatched. Including the nails and skin, one of his legs is grey while the other is pink. I want to share this because not only is it interesting, but I'm wondering if it could have possibly be caused by an injury or if it is genetics. I've not seen many birds with colourings like this, in fact, I've not seen any with different coloured feet.
Any ideas?
ied:

--- EDIT WITH IMAGES ---
















(I opened the blinds behind his cage to get some decent lighting in these. It's closed now, don't worry)
He seems to be walking on it fine, and, honestly, I don't think he's noticed.
Maybe I should get him a matching pair of bird socks.


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it a pied, that can cause different coloured feet if one is 'pieded'.


----------



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

(I didn't notice your reply until now whoops but here are some pictures of the boy)


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow! Sounds cool. You may have what I think people call a Chimera -- genetic composition both male and female.

An intersexed Cockatiel! :blink:

I think you better post pictures 'cause I am pretty excited to see this. Hopefully nothing serious concerning an injury -- if the Cockatiel is doing well, and not laboring with it's feet, you could have something very special there. Here is another thread on a chicken that someone is concerned with, too, and same thing, different feet coloring and feathers. Is there anything else about your cockatiel that shows differently?

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/558966/updates-on-jo-the-gynandromorph-chimera-chicken

Post some varied pictures from different angle and try to get in some feet shots as well as head and full body. Lookin' forward to seeing some pictures. 

Note: You need more light on those pics -- too dark!


----------



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah, I will hopefully get some good pictures with my Canon tomorrow morning when it's lighter out. 
That's super neat. I never really considered the fact that it could be a genetic chimera. At least I know what to google now xD


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Chimera is possible, but from looking at him I think that's unlikely. I think it could be a recessive or combination mutation he's split for that is causing the two different feet colours--I know this happens in budgies sometimes if they are combination pied, especially with their ceres that can be mottled two different colours. 

He's a beautiful bird, congratulations  :congrats: :yellow pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with tonic and Star.

I believe the tiel has pied genes which have caused the distinction of different colored legs/feet/talons.

The chances of this bird ied: being a Chimera are extremely slim.

He's a lovely looking 'tiel. :thumbsup: Have you named him yet?*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

He's beautiful, I haven't seen a different color foot from another in sometime now.I love cockatiels.reminds me of my beloved taco.she was a pied multi colored cockatiel.thanks so much for the lovely photo.blessings.hi there my feathered friend.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

He's beautiful! I'm following this because I've never seen this before.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sweet looking bird.


----------

